# Versailles S.P., IN



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I am goin to Versailles State Park over in Hoosierland the weekend of July 20-22. Any advice on fishing the lake? I will have my canoe.

Thanks

Homey.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

I use to fish Versailles years ago quite a bit. A very good LM and crappie lake at that time. I'm not sure about now.
It's also very shallow in a lot of places except the dam area and the original creek beds.

For LM I used shallow running chartreuse crank baits. For crappie I used a 1/32 chartreuse jig/skirt tipped with a wax worm toss along the deep near any structure.
As you come across the bridge - to the left is the main channel. You'll see high banks. Statring from the bridge I would work that side all the way up to the dam and did well with the LM. 
Along these high banks is also a good place for the crappie . 

Just on the other side of the strip of land near the ramp is another good place for LM.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks much!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

There was a time back in the 80's and 90's that Versailles was one of my favorite places. I grew up there camping up on the hill and wore that old path out going to and from the camping area.

Back then there was plenty of water on the upside of the bridge and a ton of big old carp hung out there. They were quite a challenge and quite a thrill for a kid with a Zebco 66 and a few doughballs.

During the 80's and 90's I'd still make the drive over from Northern Kentucky and enjoyed fishing on the bank around the down side of the bridge for carp, although they tended to be much smaller than they were back in the 60's. I taught a lot of kids who didn't know how to fish, how to catch the carp and the gills that hung out under the bridge. 

One day in the late 90's I was given a citation by an unreasonable first year game warden for using three poles, right there at the bridge in plain sight of everyone while fishing catch and release for carp. When he informed me that Indiana regs allowed only two poles, I immediately apologized, removed a pole and explained that I was from Kentucky which had no pole limits, and also held licenses in Ohio, Tennessee, Michigan, Ontario, and the Walpole Indian Reservation and that I simply wasn't familiar with the Indiana regs.

99&#37; of the DNR officers that I know would have shook hands and told me to brush up on my Indiana regs and let me off, but not this guy, who was a bit of a klutz and only checking those of us in the most obvious fishing spots. I guess he didn't want to get his paten leather shoes muddy and was probably way behind on his ticket writing quota.

Anyway in Indiana fish and wildlife violations are misdemeanors and I had to go through lengthy court processes costing me time off work, because I refused to plead guilty and pay a $100 plus fine. It went all the way to a trial where the judge basically blasted the DNR for prosecuting such a frivolous case, BUT since he was sworn to uphold the laws of the state of Indiana, and because the DNR insisted on prosecuting the case he had no choice but to find me guilty. He fined me $5 and waived the court costs, which I felt was a major victory for my team.

However, the incident really left a bitter taste in my mouth and I never returned. Too bad, because I really enjoyed my times spent there. I also caught bass and a lot of crappie in the spring or just before dark.

Now everytime I think about fishing in Indiana I find myself at the Argosy Casino instead - much more costly!!!! LOL


----------

